# Might be a long, hard winter.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Near our property in the Wasatch mountains, there are some pika colonies near some nearby hiking trails. For those who don't know, pikas are cute little critters in the rabbit family that live in high country boulder fields. They are interesting because they build "haystacks" over the summer from which they feed on over the winter. There are several colonies in the general area that we monitor every year. 

Anecdotally, it is purported that the pikas are capable weather forecasters in that one supposedly can tell how bad the winter will be based on the size of the haystack. Well, this year, the haystacks are as large and as widespread as I've seen in a long time. It isn't just that the stacks are tall, the colonies are building more than they usually do. One colony built a "wall" of them, which I'd never previously seen. Anyway, be prepared for a long, hard winter. 

I also ran into this guy this weekend. (last pic) Sorry, he was in a no hunting area.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the winter "forecast" the furry critters have given. I agree we are in for a decent winter this year. My dad told me 40+ years ago that whenever you have a hotter than normal summer, to be prepared for a good winter. I cant remember if it meant more snow fall, or colder temps. ???


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My favorite season. I welcome the challenge.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fingers crossed the Pikas are right and NOAA's climate forecast is wrong. We really could use a big winter in SW Utah after such a dry summer. 

Watching the pika is a fun distraction.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Farmer's Almanac is predicting a colder winter with more snow for a good chunk of the country, including Northern Utah. 

Was on the North Slope yesterday pretending to chase deer in the wind and it was stunning how how dry that place is right now. There has simply been no moisture this year.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Pikachu!!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The problem with big game is there is no Feed in the wintering areas that have any nutritional value. So if we have a big snow or cold winter look for plenty of winter kill. The forest service called and they may make us bring the farm animals down early cause of how bad the range is.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Brookie said:


> The problem with big game is there is no Feed in the wintering areas that have any nutritional value. So if we have a big snow or cold winter look for plenty of winter kill. The forest service called and they may make us bring the farm animals down early cause of how bad the range is.


This.

Everything has been bone dry as evinced by an entire mountain face outside of town going up in flames in just a few hours last night. I do fear that we will lose some big game animals even with a generic winter due to questionable winter feed quality and lack of fat accumulation from feeding on the dry summer range.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Always a good point. Personally, I'm just not going to worry about something I can do absolutely nothing about. I am however, reminded on one reason why I'm not a big fan of sheep. Every year I make a joke about putting one in the freezer out of spite. I'd never do it, but it's fun to joke about it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Always a good point. Personally, I'm just not going to worry about something I can do absolutely nothing about. I am however, reminded on one reason why I'm not a big fan of sheep. Every year I make a joke about putting one in the freezer out of spite. I'd never do it, but it's fun to joke about it.


Oh ya! "Let's get us a little camp meat" That never gets old. &#128518;


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think right now I'd rather eat lamb meat than anything else. Its sooooo good. Sadly, its also Sooooo expensive. If I had more than my tiny fraction of an acre, I'd raise lambs to eat every year.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> My favorite season. I welcome the challenge.


Must not have job where you have to shovel the @#$% but we and the animals do need the water though.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Must not have job where you have to shovel the @#$% but we and the animals do need the water though.


Only the driveway. If I'm not shoveling it every 3 days, I'm not happy. Id sooner shovel snow then mow a lawn. I know that makes no sense. Like a dog that needs to be walked, I need some manual labor every now and then. Probably the after effect of "flying a desk" in IT for 12 years. Summer has become my least favorite season. Used to not bother me when I was younger , but the older I get, the less I like it. I've seen the extremes of both hot and cold. Monsun season in that steam cooker called central america? Yup, Been there, done that. Cold ass freeze your toes off winter in Korea? Been there, done that too. Side note, steel toes suck. Oven in summer, freezer in winter. At least in winter you can strike a torch and warm your toes. In summer, there's NOTHING you can do about it.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Is this like predicting winter weather by looking at the shape of the inside of a persimmon pit?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

rtockstein said:


> Is this like predicting winter weather by looking at the shape of the inside of a persimmon pit?


I thought that was the Farmer's Almanac method.


----------

